# Bad call



## lastcode (Jun 15, 2004)

We all have those bad calls and sometimes it helps to talk about them to others. Or so I have been told.  So here it goes.  Last sunday I rolled up to the scene of a MVA.  I got out and had my worst dreams realized.  The first patient I saw was on lying in the grass after being thrown with a second patient standing next to him crying.  I immediatly recognized the guy on the ground as my freind Dan, and the girl standing as Jessica.  I ordered my crew to begin assesment and vitals on them, and then package them up for transport.  I then walked down the embankment to the smoking wreckage, knowing I wouldn't find anyone alive.  Sure enough there were two charred bodies, unrecongnizeable and covered with melted interrior plastic.  I went back to my freind jessica and asked who they were, and found out they were also freinds of mine.  After transporting my two patients I returned to standby while the firefighters spent 2 hours trying to take out the bodies peice bye piece.  I guess the only good news is that two of them lived.  The crash was estimated at 90 mph, and hit a tree dead center.  The whole town has been devestated by this, and I havn't slept or ate will in days.   I did find some comfort in my bible though when asking the typical "why do bad things 

"Ecclesiastes 9

1 So I reflected on all this and concluded that the righteous and the wise and what they do are in God's hands, but no man knows whether love or hate awaits him. 2 All share a common destiny-the righteous and the wicked, the good and the bad, [1] the clean and the unclean, those who offer sacrifices and those who do not. 

As it is with the good man, 
so with the sinner; 
as it is with those who take oaths, 
so with those who are afraid to take them. "11 I have seen something else under the sun: 

The race is not to the swift 
or the battle to the strong, 
nor does food come to the wise 
or wealth to the brilliant 
or favor to the learned; 
but time and chance happen to them all. 

12 Moreover, no man knows when his hour will come: 

As fish are caught in a cruel net, 
or birds are taken in a snare, 
so men are trapped by evil times 
that fall unexpectedly upon them. "

Well this has turned into a long one.  Thank you for your time in reading it.  I hope sharing it gives me some relief and also helps anyone else who has been through something similar not feel quite as alone.  

http://www.benningtonbanner.com/Stories/0,...2213364,00.html


----------



## MMiz (Jun 16, 2004)

As I sit here responding, I have goosebumps.

I'm not sure there is anything I can say, moments like these are always hard.  I tried reading the story, but I all I got was about 20 pop-ups and the page went blank.  

It's hard enough working on patients you have no relationship with, but I can't imagine seeing a friend or family member in such a situation.

If there is anything I personally can do for you, please let me know.  I think I can speak for the entire forum when I say we're here for you.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2004)

My condolences on the loss of your friends.  I think that you've hit upon something that we all know is a possibility, but tend to push it to the back of our minds...us possibly being required to treat friends or family.

The cause of the accident is immaterial, as long as you did everything in your power to aid those in need.  I've found that Critical Incident Stress Debriefings are invaluable to some people, and can greatly help in a situation like this.  If CISD's aren't your thing, just make sure that you talk to someone about this.  Friends, family, priests, etc...  Just make sure that it is someone who can understand what you are feeling.

Of course, I guess that's what you're doing here.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 16, 2004)

Working in a small town myself, I know how it is responding on someone you know, especially if you see them first or recognize their address. Thankfully, all have been relatively minor so far, but I know the day will come when its not. Two of the three full arrests I've been on this year have been people that were friends of other members of the department.

I don't know what else to say other than, we're here for you, anytime.

Take care.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers go out to all of the friends and family members of this horrific incident.  I, too, have lost two people close to me in horrific incidents and can say the best thing to do is talk with people or at the very least write your thoughts down.    

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jun 15 2004, 11:59 PM
> * My thoughts and prayers go out to all of the friends and family members of this horrific incident.  I, too, have lost two people close to me in horrific incidents and can say the best thing to do is talk with people or at the very least write your thoughts down.
> 
> Chimp *


 Writing them down...never thought of that, but it's a good idea.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2004)

It's a good way to vent if you don't want to talk to someone.  It's also good for those who have to face injury or death on a daily basis.  We ususally don't want to bother people with what we see everyday so writing them down is a good alternative.

When we went through a period of back to back runs I found myself keeping a journal of all the runs I went to, fire and medical related.  I'd first put down the stats (Medical Assist, Apartment #, PT vitals, etc.) then what was done with the PT (treated and released, transported to X hospital, etc.).

But by all means, if you feel that you are starting to become depressed or things are becoming too much to handle, talk to your friends, co-workers, family or clergy.

Chimp


----------



## sunshine1026 (Jun 16, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear about the accident and the loss of your friends.  

As ffemt8978 said, remember that you did nothing to cause the accident, and that you were there to respond and you did the best you could to assist those who needed you.  Try to keep discussing your thoughts and feelings about the call, whether you are talking with friends/coworkers/clergy, or, as Chimpie mentioned, writing things down in a journal of some sort.  Sometimes the simple act of writing things down on a piece of paper has the effect of making them seem a little bit more manageable.  

My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## cbdemt (Jun 16, 2004)

I've never been one to talk much about whats bothering me, but I realized at a very young age that I couldnt handle everythng alone.  Wrigting and praying has gotten me through alot.  

Also, never forget your fellow EMT's, Firefighters, and countless others you have behind you in thought and prayer.

God bless.


----------



## lastcode (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks guys. I did go to a CISD.  And I have been talking alot about it.  Im feeling alot better already. I don't think I will ever forget it, but daily life is starting to seem normal again.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastcode_@Jun 17 2004, 11:58 AM
> * Thanks guys. I did go to a CISD.  And I have been talking alot about it.  Im feeling alot better already. I don't think I will ever forget it, but daily life is starting to seem normal again. *


 It's when you can't remember it that I would start to worry.


----------

